# HIgh End HID Handheld Lights..



## bulbmogul (May 30, 2016)

What else is out there to buy along the lines of the Hellfighter5, Surefire Arc2-8C and the lemax lx70 superpower..? No Maxabeam or Polarian..So what else..?


----------



## Summer Heat (May 30, 2016)

I think you pretty much reached the top of the HID line. I still remember the evolution of the earliest handheld HID lights such as Acro X990, Rayzorlite/Rayzorbeam, Wolf-Eyes, Costco HID, Power on Board, AE Powerlight, Surefire Beast, Chinese Ebay lights, and of course some custom HID builds. 

Enjoy what you have because you got some of the best made HID lights in the world


----------



## Summer Heat (May 30, 2016)

Not to derail the subject, but ever think of getting more led lights? Some of the led flashlights that are coming out these days are getting pretty good.

Of course though if you are into tremendous throw, it is hard to compete with the 730,000 candela of a Surefire Arc light...


----------



## BeastFlashlight (May 30, 2016)

bulbmogul said:


> What else is out there to buy along the lines of the Hellfighter5, Surefire Arc2-8C and the lemax lx70 superpower..?



I would say nothing after getting the Lemax LX-70 Superpower. If I had your money i think i would go ahead and buy the regular Lemax LX-70. That's a good variation. Obviously the Superpower wins the power contest, but the regular LX-70 is way better at being submerged in water (scuba diving), and the regular is a more managible size and weight distribution whereas the Superpower is very top heavy.


----------



## bulbmogul (Jun 1, 2016)

BeastFlashlight said:


> I would say nothing after getting the Lemax LX-70 Superpower. If I had your money i think i would go ahead and buy the regular Lemax LX-70. That's a good variation. Obviously the Superpower wins the power contest, but the regular LX-70 is way better at being submerged in water (scuba diving), and the regular is a more managible size and weight distribution whereas the Superpower is very top heavy.


 I may just pull the plug and buy the "Standard" Lemax after i see how I like my Superpower that is suppose to arrive friday..


----------



## PaulMe (Jun 2, 2016)

I want said, I changed HID headlights to LED now, and very satisfied them.


----------



## bulbmogul (Jun 2, 2016)

PaulMe said:


> I want said, I changed HID headlights to LED now, and very satisfied them.


 This is a "THREAD" about HID Lights and not LED..


----------



## Chrontius (Jun 24, 2016)

I'm going to plug the Ryobi "Xenon Hi-Beam" here - if you spend your budget on hi-beams, plural, and BOGO lithium batteries, you'll probably get more bang for your buck than a Hellfighter. By a wide margin. (That doesn't change how much I want a HellFighter 5, though...)

Ryobi hi-beams offer 31.1(repeat) lumens per dollar ($40 for the light, $50 for a battery). The HellFighter offers 1.05 lumens per dollar. Neither price includes the AC charger, so that's fair. However, it would take two Ryobis to equal a HellFighter, and I hope you don't need filters...

A clever hardware hacker would hook the cheap Ryobis together and build something like the Data Bank, but HID, for less than the price of the HellFighter and thirty times more output. Alas, I don't have the budget or workshop space or machine tools to do this, because now that I've said it, I'd badly like to be the first to do _something_ notorious on this forum.


----------



## bestellen (May 3, 2017)

Led flashlights that are coming out these days are getting pretty good.


----------

